# LGB DISTRIBUTION



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

OK We now know that Silvergate will not supply Marklin-LGB. Do we know who will.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Just yesterday I received the latest LGB Depesche and LGB Club publications. The cover letter for the LGB Club magazine states, "This means that delivery of LGB products can be resumed again in North America, probably in January of 2009, and that LGB will thereby be represented in this market again on a regular basis. In addition, models based on American prototypes will be presented at the International Toy Fair in 2009 in Nurnberg." 
I think I've read that Walthers will be the distributor but, as usual, can't completely trust my memory.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My local dealer mentioned something about Walthers being the one. We never really know until it happens of course. But I am curious if you guys could tell me if this would be a good thing or not? (Walthers that is)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Prices would be higher than a kite, I've heard guys say.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Walthers is already a Märklin distributer, so for them to be LGBs as well would not be that far fetched, though their (Walthers) site does not show anything yet.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And the history of Walthers listing things and NEVER having them.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I see a lot of the "oh no, with Walthers the prices of Marklin/LGB will go way up". 

Yes it definitely is true that Walthers lists items at full MSRP. And it is also true that they list a lot of items that never seem to be in stock. But don't forget, when a new product comes out you can find great bargains from many vendors...even on Walthers manufactured products. The trick is to know where to look, and to be quick about it. Otherwise yes the product will most likely go out of stock and you'll miss out.


As an example on a bargain, we ordered a new Walthers/Proto 2000 Santa Fe H10-44 loco for the HO layout. Walthers lists the fully loaded loco (Factory DCC/Sound) for $279.98. But we got ours through TrainWorld for an incredible price compared to the Walthers list price. I would not be surprised if they are sold out now at TrainWorld. Not only is Walthers a distributer of this loco, but actually the manufacturer. 

Another example are the new HO Walthers Superliners and the latest Walthers/Athearn produced HO Amtrak P42 locomotives which are already out of stock and no longer even listed at Walthers. Pretty pricey if you go directly through Walthers. I got mine from Model Train Warehouse, again at a bargain compared to the Walthers price. 


So I think it is safe to assume that new LGB/Marklin products, even if distributed through Walthers, will still be affordable through various sources.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The official word of yesterday:

Walthers takes also the distribution of LGB.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 12/20/2008 5:25 AM
The official word of yesterday:

Walthers takes also the distribution of LGB.



The positive is at least every local hobby shop can order things that will never be deliverd.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 12/20/2008 5:25 AM
The official word of yesterday:

Walthers takes also the distribution of LGB.

Odd.
How "official" is that?
The "announcement" to make it "official" is not supposed to come until "next veek".

Have something in print?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard it last Saturday, but as you say, nothing in print. 

However, with Axel being a dealer......


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You can wait until whenever, or you can believe me. It is as I say.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not that I don't know who has it or not. 
To say "official" without an "official" announcement is less than well, honest? 

Some folks have known for some time how this was going to "play out", with the three "bidders" on the distribution. 

Some of also know what the positive face will be applied. 

Word of advice: 

If it's "official", publish the document or link. 
If it's not as such, just say you've "heard". 

"Vait until next veek"


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take Axel's word for it. As a stocking LGB dealer he is well connected. Also he's not my only source. 

Jack


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've also heard Walthers repeatedly, as being the inside contender for LGB distribution...also that Walthers has a "scorched earth" policy for any retailers that try to order product from other distributors around their "exclusive" distribution rights deals. 

So as the spirit of the Amazing Criswell channels through my mind....I said it before, I'll say it again... 










Criswell Predicts! LGB will become a Beautique brand of high priced, hard to obtain, imported in limited number toy trains, just like its parent company Marklin.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

But Criswell says he's only good to the year 2000--he's out of the warranty period. 

I'm curious how this will work with Ebay, or direct internet purchases from Europe? Does the distribution deal stop that from happening? If not, Walthers will have to be somewhat realistic on pricing won't they? 
I seem to remember LGB doing all sorts of tricks to try to stop Ebay and gray market importing, but can they really stop it? If they can, then I think Vic is right...prices will definitely climb.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

If prices rise and availability is poor... Who will care? This will only = LOWER SALES! 

I am an LGB fan, don't get me wrong. But, after all the supply/service issues as of late. Most have found other and more reliable suppliers for their beloved hobby. I feel the supply and demand death grip has been loosened and LGB has lost allot of it's glitz and glamour. Evilbay has allot friendlier prices but this may also be due to the economy? Therefore, unless Marklin picks a distributor that can fairly and aggressivley market their product. LGB brand will continue to lose the reliable customer base it once had. Typical in today's corporate world eh?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I seem to remember LGB doing all sorts of tricks to try to stop Ebay and gray market importing,


Please give a few examples of LGB´s tricks. Fact or fiction? Never heard of this before. In the past LGB, or the European customers seemed to have subsidised the US prices for their material. It was much cheaper in the US than in Europe in most cases. 

On the other side, the German Bachman and Aristo importers refuse to do warranty repairs for their products, which were imported directly. 
That´s why Bachman / Aristi is much dearer in the shops in Germany than in the US. Or maybe they simply think, the local cows are fatter. 

Have Fun 

FRitz / Juergen


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 12/22/2008 9:01 AM
I'll take Axel's word for it. As a stocking LGB dealer he is well connected. Also he's not my only source. 

Jack

Good one!

If you read it on the Internet, to heck with it being "official".

Please note (and I realize you need this pointed out to you):

I am not arguing the data is not factual.

However, until the "official announcement" is made, the term is "sources tell CNN, on condition of annonymity, that......"

Victor's commentary on "scorched earth" is something maybe someone who THINKS he will remain a "stocking dealer" should remember when releasing information to the public, under his name, before the official announcement.

Who knows?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, the two that come to mind are the Ebay items being removed, and issues at customs, with shipments being monitored and held back.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

the two that come to mind are the Ebay items being removed, and issues at customs, with shipments being monitored and held back.


Do you have any evidence, that LGB was involved in the Ebay decisions? Ebay trade terms and decisions are sometimes very difficult to understand. 

What happened at the customs? Any licence or copyright issues? Please give details if you accuse a firm of doing tricks. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A bad choice of words on my part Fritz--more like clutching at straws than tricks. Things were pretty fluid at the time, but I believe the issues were related to them defending their distribution agreements. At customs they were checking to see if they were new or used, where they were made etc.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Ji, 

Well you accused LGB of having used tricks. Don´t know if you want to the offend the Ex-German firm of the Richters or LGBoA. So far you spread rumors but give no evidence. 

Regarding the new distribution firm, time will tell, what they´ll have to offer at which price in due time. Märklin LGB mentioned, they will introduce some material for the NA market at the next toy fair in Nünberg. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz it seems to me the cousins were able to put the nails in their own coffins without needing my help. The evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Boys..Boys..Boys....LGB has been out of the main stream so long now...who really cares!!!

Meantime while they were battling just who and what when where...other makes stole the market!

Lest I remind you who cares if the prices go up....DON'T PAY THEM!!!!

That is what's fueling all the trouble with what is going on today!!!!

Again when money gets tight...trains are the first to go! So let them raise the prices...for a change try sitting on your laurels...wait them out when times get tough for them..prices will fall...instead of being the FIRST person to OWN one of the NEW and improved models...just gotta have one...DON'T...wait...they will have to unload them to pay the devil his due!

Prices will come back down...if we are infact in almost as bad a shape as they claim as the GREAT Depression..I ask you who has the cash to pay their extreme prices???

I have more trains then I can ever run..for 3 people...I really do not need anymore..least of all another Mogul or eurpoean model....really what can LGB produce that one could really want that quite possibly may be out already...like they should have done this BEFORE thay went bankrupt...maybe if they would have listened to the customers wants...lusts maybe they would have had cash in their coffer..more cash to siphon off!

So really maybe everyone should show a little restraint about running out any buying the NEW of anything......give them something to think about, there is a limit to what the average consumer can and will pay especially in this time we are in right now! This might just send a message to the makers of the expensive trains with all the inherant problems from not thought out well designs!


We as consumers have control as to what and how much we pay for ANYTHING...remember we cut down our gas intake and prices came down...smae goes for anything else we buy!

Is anyone listening out there??????????????

I was/am an avid LGB fanatic..but while they were fighting I fell out of love and am dating others..do I still love LGB..yes...but they are not the ONLY game in town..it took there stupidity to make me realize this fact......let LGB go,.......date others!!!! 

Man whore form Bellevue

Bubba


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, that is very true. I myself have stopped buying new trains and either buy used at really low prices (aka what they are actually worth) or I build my own.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

it seems to me the cousins were able to put the nails in their own coffins without needing my help.


Hi, 

I think it was people like me, which helped to shovel their grave. I simply did not buy their products anymore. 
Mainly because they had nothing to offer anymore which suited my taste. 

Today we simply design and have our own stuff made. http://www.walliwinsen.de/gartenbahn/ 
http://www.zoffi.net/MOBAZI/LGB/laserbausaetze/index.htm 

I am sure, US customers will be happy, to have a local source for the LGB material again. Over here a few large scale shops had to give up during the long LGB production break. 
I doubt, that quality large scale models will become cheaper in the near future. Compared to other scales it is a small market, so it takes much longer to get paid back the higher investments for molds. The mass production market probably will dry out sooner or later. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Today we simply design and have our own stuff made.

Yes, I've been doing much the same thing during the cabinet shuffle, but as a RhB fan they (Maerklin/LGB) are beginning to make some pretty appealing and more true to scale products, such as the Rp-w rungenwagen coming out in the new year, and the new container cars etc. So for me they are headed on the right path concentrating on the narrow gauge items, while leaving the U.S./Chinese manufacturers to race to the bottom making N/A prototypes. 
As for the cost of the molds and production, I would think they must be going down with CAD/CAM no? 30 years ago it would take a machine shop a couple of weeks at least to make us a new jaw crusher shaft...today they can spit one out in a day for a lot less cost too. 

Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB became a non-contender for me as soon as Marklin was awarded ownership, Marklins pricing has ALWAYS been at a premium, simply because they are Marklin. As it was I could only really afford LGBs lower priced lineup like the Toytrain line, with the apparently permanent demise of that lineup, I'm out. I simply cannot afford standard LGB pricing then, and I doubt Marklin will _lower _ their prices simply to re-establish their market share here in this country. I doubt they will make any sort of really serious attempt to re-establish any sizable market share in the country, as I doubt they consider the US worth the effort. As it is they have a dismally small market presence in any scale, let alone large scale. Remember were NOT talking about EPL, or any of EPLs old US market presence, or even customer loyalty. thats ALL GONE with EPLs demise. We are talking MARKLINs US presence, MARKLINs worldwide marketing strategy priorites, and MARKLINs pricepoints. All these to me point to a high priced, limited brand of imports being handled thru a company with an already minimal US presence (IOWs possibly shipping product overseas for repairs). Marklins BIGGEST US presence is in Z gauge. Quite a contrast. 

Anyone know anyone with Marklin HO? N? Z? how and where they getting their repairs done? thru Walthers? shipping direct to Europe? I think however they are doing it for HO and Z will be similar to how they handle the service for large scale items.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/23/2008 8:49 AM

Anyone know anyone with Marklin HO? N? Z? how and where they getting their repairs done? thru Walthers? shipping direct to Europe? I think however they are doing it for HO and Z will be similar to how they handle the service for large scale items.



Yes, I know someone that has privately imported Marklin for years. No problems with parts, repairs, anything. Marklin make a top _quality_ product. The reason for the HO range not taking off in the US is the mostly European outline and three rail AC operation. Their models do have some liberties taken as far as size and design, but so does Roco with their passenger stock in 1:100 scale Vs. 1:87. 

I for one do not see a problem with Marklin owning LGB as long as they do get production up and some US sales and hopefully _service_ network, even if it is just suplying replacement parts.

And if not, there are other options, my last new LGB item came from Holland in a week without problems:


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

As for the cost of the molds and production, I would think they must be going down with CAD/CAM no? 


Hi, 

just received Luran S samples out of a mold for a new large scale product to be introduced at the next Toy Fair in Nürnberg. To make quality (steel) molds is still rather expensive. Softer material molds are cheaper, but do not last very long. The masters are meanwhile very often developed with the aid of CAD or Rapid Prototyping, which can cut the costs slightly. 

Over here the RhB fans are quite happy with the new releases. The postal container waggon just hit the shops before Christmas. Some people still mention issues with quality control od the new mangagement, but I suppose, this will be settled sooner or later. 
With the Swiss narrow gauge stuff it is not too complicated. Not very much competion or other makers around. Kiss offer some fine models as well and at least they are in the same scale of 1 : 22,5, representing European Metre gauge. . 

The US large scale market seems to be dominated. by 1/29th and 1 / 20,3 models plus some 1 : 32. So the future will tell, if Märklin LGB will get a foot on the ground again in those scales. At the moment they do not even offer track for the 1/29th or 1 /20th fraction of the market. A F3 loco looks kind of funny on overseized Swiss prototype metre gauge track. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/postid/69004/view/topic/Default.aspx


The Fat Lady has SUNG!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, the magic word.....parts!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

See how easy that was? 
Just wait for the "official" announcement, and don't upset your probable future supplier.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see how this is any more "official" than Axel's statement? There is no link to a source document...I don't see anything on the Marklin site either. If there were four parties at the same table, a phone call or email from any of them seems to me as good as any other. 

Keith


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Because Klambake only puts out what it is allowed to put out. 
Embargoes? 

When they are given the go-ahead to print what we have all known, then it has been sanctioned. 
To quote: 

Published: Tuesday, December 23, 2008 
LGB trains will be distributed exclusively in North America by Wm. K. Walthers Inc. effective Jan. 1, 2009, Märklin Inc., the North American subsidiary of Gebr. Märklin & Cie. GmbH of Germany, announced Dec. 23. 

Walthers will handle sales, warehousing and distribution of the LGB product line. In addition, Walthers will provide warranty and retail service for LGB products, and will stock a full assortment of LGB parts, Märklin Inc. reported. 

Märklin Inc., of New Berlin, Wis., will provide marketing and product/technical support to Walthers and the North American market. 

Enthusiasts and dealers and can visit www.lgb-bahn.de to download the 2008 LGB New Items brochure. LGB's new items for 2009 will be announced in February at the Nürnberg Toy Fair in Germany.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Where is BuckCo Jack on all of this? How does he feel about Marklin's decision? Any one heard from him?
Little Paulie


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

He left Silvergate is my understanding.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder........Howard, Dickie and Jack show?


----------

